# Long Hair on Jenny



## Dimples (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a 3 or 4 year old Jenny that still has very long hair on her body. Her neck and legs shed out just fine but not on her body. Its very warm here in Maryland I worry that she is hot. When I got her she was not handled very much so clippers totally freak her out. I don't know enough about donkeys to know if this is normal or some other problem. When I brush her some will come out but not much.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## chandab (Jul 11, 2006)

I could be mistaken, but it's my understanding that there are two types of donkeys; ones with naturally longer hair and ones with a short coat. So, since she doesn't seem to lose much of it, perhaps she is one of the longer coated ones. Just a thought.


----------



## jdomep (Jul 11, 2006)

I have one who always looks shaggy LOL my other girl has shedded out wonderfully (they hate the clippers too




: )


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here...they hate the clippers. Mine always seem to have some long hair on them too. In Wisconsin it gets so hot and humid out, Ialways worried about them getting too hot, but it seems to suit them just fine. By the time a winter coat is ready to come in ...they have a good start :bgrin chandab, the long haired donkeys I think you are talking about are called POITOUS donkeys, I have only seen them once in Illinois. I LOVE them



:



: but everyone else hates them. :no: They are extreamly rare, and most people have never even heard or seen one. They are more of a draft type donkey, which has a very thick, curled shaggy coat (it almost hangs like a corded dogs coat would) from what I was told even a 1/8 poitous bred donkey can look like a purebred, that is how strong this long coat genetic is, They are black or dark brown in color. Has anyone on our forum ever seen them or have one? Corinne


----------



## Dimples (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the information. I didn't know there were different hair types on donkeys. I sure do learn alot from these forums!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 13, 2006)

jdomep said:


> I have one who always looks shaggy LOL my other girl has shedded out wonderfully (they hate the clippers too
> 
> 
> 
> : )






MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Same here...they hate the clippers. ? Corinne


My oldest Jenny is quite long haired...she is actually pretty with a horse type mane & tail



: And. Yes! She hates and flips out over any kind of clippers. She had to have blood drawn a few months ago and almost had to be sedated to have her blood drawn due to her long hair and having to be clipped...just a tiny bit, to expose the vein. They do hate clippers!!


----------

